# .890 OTA .zip



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

This was originally posted on XDA but the OP was forced to remove it by Motorola or Verizon for unknown reasons. I'm reupping it for those of you who missed out on it. Not sure about all the changes, but it vastly improves battery life and updates to gtalk with video chat. Flash at your own risk. I assume no responsibility for what you do.

Keep in mind that Motorolas soak testing hasn't yet begun and there may be complications updating from this later. If you understand the risks and wish to proceed, then it's all on you.

Make sure you get as close to stock as you can. Restore bloat apps and unroot to be safe. 1-click root method still works.

Also: Verizon and/or Motorola, if you're reading this you can put my balls in your mouth.

http://goo.gl/5MLbf

Note, it says .959 but it is an update from .959 to .890 

Enjoy.


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

Haha thanks for the repost and if vzw or moto takes you up on the ball sucking please let us know lmao


----------



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

How do you unroot?

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

jmcotto01 said:


> How do you unroot?
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


Uninstall Superuser.apk, Remove SU and busybox from /system/bin


----------



## Yonnor (Jul 24, 2011)

"jmcotto01 said:


> How do you unroot?
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


Theres also 1-click "un-rooting" tool that can also restore your system apps if you deleted any. Its in the D3 Dev section on XDA. I'll post a link when i get home.


----------



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

Okay,thanks guys. This is all new to me so I really appreciate all the input.

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

Yonnor said:


> Theres also 1-click "un-rooting" tool that can also restore your system apps if you deleted any. Its in the D3 Dev section on XDA. I'll post a link when i get home.





jmcotto01 said:


> Okay,thanks guys. This is all new to me so I really appreciate all the input.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


Check out the root thread right here on rootzwiki. In post #2 is a link to psouza4's root tools program.


----------



## shane1 (Aug 30, 2011)

How do I install this I tried through rm but got an error thanx


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Not sure this can be flashed with Rom Manager, it's an official moto update.zip. Boot into stock recovery and try to flash it there. Make sure you're as close to stock as possible, bloat apps and possibly unroot. Or you can just flash the fastboot files which you can find stickied here near the top.


----------

